# xsd

## djinnZ

Come in oggetto mi ritrovo con la definizione soltanto e vorrei crearmi un esempio o degli esempi di file xml comprensivi di tutti i possibili sviluppi e possibilità.

C'è qualcosa per fare una simile trasformazione?

----------

## Apetrini

La tua richiesta non ha molto senso... e il tuo post non brilla certo di chiarezza.

Assumo che con XSD intendi XmlSchemaDefinition, ma a parte questo non è chiaro cosa vuoi.

Hai un XSD e vuoi avere tutti i possibili(o diciamo una manciata) esempi di xml che validino questo schema ?

Questa richiesta è un po' assurda... se vuoi dare delle indicazioni a qualcuno ti conviene creare tu a meno dei file xml "significativi", commentati, che spieghino alcuni obblighi/vincoli dello schema. Voglio dire, è lo schema stesso che esprime i vincoli...

Se la tua richiesta è un altra, esplicala in modo più comprensibile.

----------

## djinnZ

Diversi editor (a pagamento) e persino eclipse (a quello che ho capito) sono in grado di generare automaticamente del codice e degli esempi partendo dalla sola definizione.

Vorrei cercare di documentare un file xml ma non vorrei diventar matto per vedere quali sono tutti i possibili sviluppi o dimenticarne qualcuno.

[semi-OT]Quale può esser un buon editor multipiattaforma (e non, nel senso che multipiattaforma mi serve, solo linux/bsd se c'è di meglio me lo installo comunque) e facile da installare (sugli altri due OS proprietari più diffusi) che supporti direttamente xls e validazione?

Soluzioni rapide/tutorial da imbecilli completi per sviluppare un banale programma dedicato di input e modifica?[/semi-OT]

[OT] *Apetrini wrote:*   

> se vuoi dare delle indicazioni a qualcuno ti conviene creare tu a meno dei file xml "significativi"

 giuro che con tutta la buona volontà di questa terra non riesco proprio a capire[/OT]

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> [semi-OT]Quale può esser un buon editor multipiattaforma (e non, nel senso che multipiattaforma mi serve, solo linux/bsd se c'è di meglio me lo installo comunque) e facile da installare (sugli altri due OS proprietari più diffusi) che supporti direttamente xls e validazione?
> 
> Soluzioni rapide/tutorial da imbecilli completi per sviluppare un banale programma dedicato di input e modifica?[/semi-OT]

 

oxygen?

----------

## djinnZ

Open source ovviamente

----------

## Apetrini

@djinnz: mi ha fregato l'errore ortografico... intendevo... "se vuoi dare delle indicazioni a qualcuno ti conviene creare tu a mano dei file xml "significativi""

Dico questo perché i vincoli possono essere piuttosto sofisticati.

Per quanto riguarda gli editor supportati sei un po' nel gatto. Nel senso che (almeno 2 anni fa) non c'erano validatori IDE free software conformi allo standard.

Per sviluppare un programma per l'input dipende che linguaggio vuoi usare...(non so se ci sono in rete programmi che automatizzano queste cose).

Quando dici supporti direttamente xls, intendi il formato excel ? o intendevi il supporto alla trasformata xslt?

----------

## djinnZ

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> supporti direttamente xls, intendi il formato excel

 Ora inizio a chiedermi se non vuoi sfottere.  :Twisted Evil: 

Riproviamo:

Correggere manualmente dei file xml, ad esempio questo infame pastrocchio attraverso un editor che impedisca di violare la definizione evitando di passare per quella caricatura di software fornito per il controllo, che consenta di applicare direttamente degli xlt etc.

Editor open source in grado di farlo?

Vorrei commentare diversi elementi oscuri della definizione ed evidenziarne i limiti pratici e legali (alcune condizioni negano la possibilità di segnalare casi reali perfettamente leciti ma sgraditi o sconosciuti all'imbecille che ha scritto le definizioni od il software) ma temo, a fare a manina una serie di esempi, di dimenticare qualche cosa.

Considerando che per esempio, anche una cosa banale come i toponimi (via, piazza, etc) viene ricodificata in modo assurdo ed i limiti sono inseriti nella dichiarazione (caso inail), rischio veramente di perdermi troppe stupidaggini.

Come ho detto ci sono degli strumenti (a pagamento e solo per quell'altro) che lo fanno, se ci fosse qualcosa che funziona anche a linea di comando meglio (odio navigare per menù ed opzioni del piffero). Tra l'altro codesti editor generano automaticamente il codice c, c++, java, C# e quant'altro per la lettura e scrittura dei file xml.

Vorrei anche cercare di fare un minimo di reverse enginering sul sistema di validazione (che molla i suoi xslt in una dir temporanea).

Se poi riesco a trovar modo di fare un programma mio (ovviamente in licenza apposita) per la scrittura tanto meglio ma codesti strumenti grafici di oggi mi danno l'ulcera solo ad avviarli (in particolare per java). E già parto pigro e svogliato.

----------

## Peach

il problema non è da poco

quando ho avuto a che fare con il tuo stesso problema l'unico software decente che faceva quello che volevo era proprio oxygen che ha una cosa simpatica che genera esempi a partire dal xsl. vedi: 

http://www.oxygenxml.com/xml_schema_editor.html#xml_schema_instance_generator

il pacco come fai notare è che non è OSS al che posso dirti:

1) prova la trial

2) guarda qui http://www.w3.org/XML/Schema

3) guarda qui http://www.roseindia.net/opensource/open-source-xml-editor.shtml

4) posta in qualche ml del w3 per chiedere consigli su editor xml/xsl che generino esempi di xml a partire da xsl

purtroppo è una rottura di palle incredibile visto che non sembra esistere un approcio lineare e unificato a questo problema (tant'è che relaxNG e altri tipi di schema sono nati proprio a causa dell'eccessiva complessità di xsl)

----------

